# aktuellen Pfad der Anwendung ermitteln



## chrissy (23. Sep 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte gern den aktuellen Pfad meiner Anwendung ermitteln, damit ich für icons und so nicht immer den kompletten Pfad eintippen muss. In VB gibt es dafür die Methode app.path, gibt es sowas auch für Java?

chrissy


----------



## m@nu (23. Sep 2005)

du musst nicht einen kompletten pfad angeben...
in deinem javaprogramm kannst du relative pfade verwenden...

liegt dein icon z.b. im package "com.domain.prog.gui.res", kannst du "/com/domain/prog/gui/res/icon.png" angeben... java wird dann immer am aktuellen "programmort" das icon holen...


----------



## chrissy (23. Sep 2005)

danke für die schnelle antwort,

irgendwie haut das bei mir nicht hin. ich habe das icon direkt in den ordner "src" gelegt und in dem befinden sich ja dann die ganzen packages. das würde ja bedeuten, daß ich als icon path nur "icon.gif" eintragen muss, oder?


----------



## byte (23. Sep 2005)

wenn du trotzdem den absoluten pfad brauchst, kriegst du ihn über:


```
String working_dir = System.getProperty("user.dir");
```


----------



## chrissy (23. Sep 2005)

danke, daß hatte ich gesucht und fast gefunden, ich hatte die anführungsstriche vergessen, deshalb hat er das nicht erkannt.


----------



## m@nu (23. Sep 2005)

mit dem einlesen von bildern, resp. dem genereieren des pfades habe ich auch jedes mal wieder probleme... gut wenns so jetzt geklappt hat.

@byto: lol, das buch bin ich grad' am lesen (siehe signatur von byto)


----------

